# When I buy a new HD



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

When I go to my local retail store...how do I make sure I'm buying the right model number for a HD. Am looking at a Seagate drive and have been reading that the DB35 series is best for a DVR. How do I make sure I'm buying the right drive?

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4795159

thx


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you are referring to the TiVo HD or Series3 TiVo then that drive will not work you need a SATA drive. 

That Seagate drive should work with a Series2 TiVo, almost any EIDE (PATA) drive will work as long as it is the same size or larger as the original drive. What model TiVo are you upgrading?

DB35 drives are nice however not required. Your selection depends on your preferences and wallet.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

I'd be upgrading my S2 DT. I wanted to see how could I check the model number to see if its a DB35 before opening it is all


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Cajun said:


> I'd be upgrading my S2 DT. I wanted to see how could I check the model number to see if its a DB35 before opening it is all


Pretty sure you can *not* buy a Seagate DB35 at BestBuy and maybe not any big box retailer. The DB35 is only sold as oem and sold specially as dvr drives.

The best places to find are places like:

dvrupgrade.com
weaknees.com
thenerds.net


----------

